# Cheapest fast growing hedge shrub?



## Badfish740

This fall I want to plant a cheap, fast growing hedge shrub on my rear property line (75') in order to create a privacy barrier.  I have a nice little area behind my woodshed, about 15' x 25', where I want to put gravel down, build a firepit, put a picnic table, etc...  I just think it would feel a little nicer if it was closed in.  What can I pick up at my local garden center that won't break the bank and will grow 1-2' a year into a nice dense hedge?  I was thinking maybe forsythia?  If I buy more than 10 (I think I'd need 12 for proper density) I can get 6' tall forsythias for $30 apiece.  Is that a good price or should I shop around some more/find a different shrub?  I'd like them to get about 8' tall.


----------



## billb3

forsythia will get you there but you have to  do a lot of pruning.

It grows like a weed here and I rip it out and throw it away.


----------



## blujacket

burning bush


----------



## Ash_403

I agree with the burning bush recommendation.  Make sure it's the full size burning bush, as there is also a dwarf burning bush.  They do loose their leaves in the fall, but they are a very pretty red at that time.  (Hence the name.)
Boxwood is nice too, but they grow a little slower.

Forsythia does need a lot of pruning.  And the spires are not that strong.  They also grow very long/tall if not pruned, and will even break due to their length.


----------



## semipro

Burning bushes can get pretty big in diameter.  We have some that are at least 10 ft. wide.  Some (maybe most) burning bushes are deciduous.  

There are a lot of other options out there but what works depends upon the environment and space considerations. 

That is; how much sun you get, what your climate is, how thick you want the hedge to be, whether you want coverage in the winter, and whether you're willing to prune.


----------



## EatenByLimestone

Where are you located, what kind of soil and do you care if it has thorns?

Matt


----------



## Badfish740

In response to some of the recent posts: I am in Northwestern NJ, clay soil, and the area in question gets direct sun most of the day.  Having full coverage in the winter isn't that critical, I just want the leaves to be there in late spring, summer, and early fall so that we can sit out in the yard and not feel like we're on display for the neighbors.  Not crazy about the idea of thorns since there will be dogs and kids running around the yard, not to mention that it complicates pruning and removal of pruned material.  In terms of diameter something that maxes out at 8-10' would be fine.


----------



## EatenByLimestone

Burning bush would certainly work for that.  Other things with thorns would be buckthorn and border privet.  Basicly look for things that are considered invasive.  You are looking for those traits.  

Matt


----------



## Flatbedford

Arborvitae. Evergreen, grows like a weed. Year 'round privacy. The row in this picture was planted 6 years ago with 40" or so trees.


----------



## EatenByLimestone

I thought of that, even the firs, but I've never seen cedar in any of it's forms for $30/plant.

Matt


----------



## Highbeam

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Arborvitae. Evergreen, grows like a weed. Year 'round privacy. The row in this picture was planted 6 years ago with 40" or so trees.



Are you sure that those aren't leyland cypress? The arbor vitae that we have are much more column like. Maybe 30" max but very tall.


----------



## EatenByLimestone

Thuja occidentalis - Northern White Cedar - Eastern White Cedar - Arbor vitae

Sorry for the big pic, I put red arrows showing the mature trees and wrote the name and approximate date they were planted in white.  I hope it shows.






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thuja_occidentalis

Matt


----------



## Flatbedford

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arborvitae. Evergreen, grows like a weed. Year 'round privacy. The row in this picture was planted 6 years ago with 40" or so trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that those aren't leyland cypress? The arbor vitae that we have are much more column like. Maybe 30" max but very tall.
Click to expand...


If I remember correctly, the tall ones are Emerald Green Arborviteas and the ones in my back yard seem to be American Arborviteas http://www.aboutarborvitae.com/american_arborvitae.shtml . It seems they are all of the Cypress family.
I have the tall ones in front of the house.


----------



## EatenByLimestone

They are in the same family.   

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cupressaceae


MAtt


----------



## jebatty

Maybe your area already is plagued with buckthorn, so spreading is not an issue. Here it is an invasive species. Go with something that stays put and doesn't spread. Arbor vitae sounds good.


----------



## begreen

There are lots of quick growing hedge plants, but how well they will grow depends on the soil and climate. Do you want a year round screen or just summer? Where are you located?


----------



## semipro

BeGreen said:
			
		

> There are lots of quick growing hedge plants, but how well they will grow depends on the soil and climate. Do you want a year round screen or just summer? Where are you located?



Check Post No. 6 above.  Great minds think alike.


----------



## JustWood

Don't make fast growing a requirement in your purchase. Miracle grow feedings in the dryer parts of summer have yielded some excellent growth rates on oaks,walnuts, and many different softwoods in my experience. I have 3 , 2 year old black walnuts started from nut that are 7'-8' high right now. I top dress 12-12-12 in the rainy part of spring and when it dries water/feed with miracle grow about 3-6 times through the summer. Softwoods I just dump wood ash around most of the winter.


----------



## smokinj

XactLEE said:
			
		

> Don't make fast growing a requirement in your purchase. Miracle grow feedings in the dryer parts of summer have yielded some excellent growth rates on oaks,walnuts, and many different softwoods in my experience. I have 3 , 2 year old black walnuts started from nut that are 7'-8' high right now. I top dress 12-12-12 in the rainy part of spring and when it dries water/feed with miracle grow about 3-6 times through the summer. Softwoods I just dump wood ash around most of the winter.



This is exlacklee what I do!


----------



## Badfish740

I think arborvitae is the winner-I actually read that the "Green Giant" variety can grow up to 24" a year!  They also seem to be a lot cheaper than burning bush or forsythia, so that's a plus.


----------



## Perfect Plants

Privacy trees are also a great option! My favorites are thuja green giant... Check out this blog post here https://myperfectplants.com/2018/05/31/privacy-trees/


----------



## maverick06

I have brought 20 leyland cypress trees, they are awesome. just keep an eye on how tall they get, some get 30', some 70'... choose wisely. I have also heard jewish artichoke is great, but seasonal (its edible too, just not tasty). forsythia looks sloppy. I have a few of them. i keep them becuase they are out of the way and i can hack them back, feed the wood chipper, and get some mulch each year...


----------



## SpaceBus

Green Giant is really great for this.


----------



## begreen

2011 thread


----------

